# cramping fish is bad unless its a betta



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ive always wondered and now i have the place to ask the question and get a real answer







why is it we all loe to give our fish room al fish p's cichlids oscars, pacus we always say give ur fish room dont crowd the fish u have to upgrade the tank but everytime i walk into a lfs i see bettas ina friggin punchbowl or usually smaller jar even the so called betta tanks are little as hell why is it every other fish on the planet needs room to grow and were all over someone who for example gets a pacu and think a 100 gallon is enough but the pr little beta is ina soup bowl why is thatis this fish diferent do they not grow? are they happy ina bowl? just curious if anyone knew why out of all the fish ive ever seen this fish is always in some small space is that healthy? are they suppased to be like that not tha i care about betta im a p guy for life but im vurious and wanted to know if anyone had the answer for me sorry for long post pfury is the sh*t btw!!!!
















110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

sorry for the typos i type with 2 fingers and theyre fat lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bettas are labiranth(sp) fish or anobantids, which means that they can breeth air - like gouramies and stuff like that.
that is why they can live in a cup of water.
Pacus ger huge, and need lots of space to fit in, also to turn around in, but even then they need enough oxygen in the water to live off, which means they need surface area = lots of space.

the general rule for stocking fish tanks is 1 inch of fish for every square inch of surface area - you can get away with a bit more if you have bubbles.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx innes i get that but what about space ? i was curoius how other fish need this and need that but the betta cant be hapy in a cup can it?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a betta in a cup is not happy, but it can survive.

most other fish need more space than this because they cant breeth air.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

once again u are the man innes























110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom

so basically the only reason they do this to bettas is cause they can survive?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

That's not right.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> a betta in a cup is not happy, but it can survive.
> 
> most other fish need more space than this because they cant breeth air.


 the comedy king strikes again ..good info innes


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I used to have a betta in a 10 gallon community tank, and the damn thing would just sit in an obscure corner and never move anyway. I figure they aren't a very active fish to begin with


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good info Innes.. especially like the "bettas are labiranth(sp) fish or anobantids, which means that they can breeth air".


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have heard that they don't do very well in large tanks



> That's not right.


what my info, or keeping a betta in a cup?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The lfs's do that to make you feel bad or really don't care about their merchandise so they just stick them in where they have room. Some put them in huge tanks like at petco they had 2 in with all the plants it was cool, you could watch them chase eachother.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

2 male bettas in 1 tank - that is worse than having 1 in a cup!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> 2 male bettas in 1 tank - that is worse than having 1 in a cup!!!!!


 But would be sure fun to watch next best thing to seeing 2 Rhoms fight each other.









And Innes, is it that male bettas have the flashy flared fins, while the female has short ones?? Or was it vice versa?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> And Innes, is it that male bettas have the flashy flared fins, while the female has short ones?? Or was it vice versa?


Here is a pic of a very expensive male betta (Siamese fighting fish) - it was sold recently online for $300








heres a handy Betta link
heres another handy Betta link
heres another handy betta link

Here is another male - slightly cheaper though









and here is a male with a female (the male it the bigger one)









and in this pic there are 3 females - one blue, one yellow, and one red









While I was finding links I found this pic of a tatoo








I couldn't post the pic, so heres a handy link

Hope that answers your questions Rhomzilla


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Once again, you've pull through!!! I am more than thankful for your help Innes.
















And I promise I wont take no mind about all the things that PACKman said about you..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Once again, you've pull through!!! I am more than thankful for your help Innes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome









and huh?








do you mean this?


the pack said:


> the comedy king strikes again ..good info innes


----------

